# New Online Tracking Tools from VAC:  My VAC Account/My VAC Book



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2012)

> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, today announced new e-services that will allow Veterans to connect with the Department more easily and securely, as part of the “Cutting Red Tape for Veterans” initiative to improve service to Veterans, men and women in uniform, and their families. This latest round of improvements includes the launch of the new and improved My VAC Account and the brand new My VAC Book.
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


VAC Info-machine, 1 Oct 12

Links to how to set up My VAC Book and My VAC Account.


----------



## 57Chevy (17 Oct 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Links to how to set up My VAC Book and My VAC Account.



I just received "My VAC Book" in the mail today.

It outlines very clearly VAC's services and benefits for Canadian Forces members and Veterans,
and worth the couple of minutes to set it up.

Well done VAC


----------

